# Hydraulic Clutch - Bleeding lines?



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey all, I let the brake fluid in the hydraulic clutch run a little low and now i need to pump up my clutch peddle in order to drive it.

I was told that I needed to bleed my clutch lines and possibly replace the cylinder... The local transmission place wants $120 CDN to do this.

I was wondering if there are any manuals/info/step-by-step instructions out there for bleeding the lines of my clutch.

1987 D-21 Kingcab, 2.4l 4cyl, 4x4.

thanks in advance.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pretty much like bleeding the brakes... the bleed screw is on the slave cylinder


----------



## mezerr (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a "nipple" on the slave cylinder (attached to the transmission). When undo'ing that nipple to bleed the clutch, make sure you don't break it off. Sometimes they get real tight and rusty.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

push and hold the pedal to the floor .
then put a tube on the slave bleeder and dunk it in the bottle of brake fluid.

then open the bleeder just enough for the fluid to get sucked in..watch the slave arm , it will relax..
then tighten immediately..

go back to pedal and release..pump a couple of times and repeat ...


it is not like bleeding brakes...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it is not like bleeding brakes...[/QUOTE]

Kinda.. sorta... I never done it that way... I'll try it out the next time... if I remember


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks i'll give that a try!


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I've always bleed my clutch the same way I bleed the brakes on my old cb750 motorcycles, and it seems to work fine.


----------

